# Detailer's Domain: 11 Audi S4 - 40k of neglect



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Subject: 2011 Audi S4 Phantom Black
Requirements: Clean up the mess in the interior, Paint correction a must, engine, and make sure wheels are cleaned up.

Customer is a long time customer and friend, who like most have other things going on in their lives to get their cars to me ; )

So long story short we had to grab the car shuttle the car back and forth from his house and the shop. Car has never been worked on except for your local car wash.

Lots to do.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax - Uber Black Pad
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned (remove a denim stains and much more)
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Engine
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
1Z einszett Glanz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett Cockpit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Vital Conditioner
Leather Master Super Remover
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior:
Dusty interior

































































































Blowing out the interior prior to vac









Carpets getting vacuumed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

50/50 shot of the interior clean up

























After

















Engine Before

































































Engine After


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Before shots









































































































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Autoscrub, wheels, tires
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action


----------



## [email protected]m (Feb 21, 2008)

Bug and Tar Remover applied

































































































Nanoskin Autoscrub in action









Before shots of the paint (you got it all here, dull paint, scratches, wash marks, swirls, waterspots, etching)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Compound/Polishing









using the Festool to get some of the nasty stuff out.









50/50 shots on various panels of the car

































Finishing touches
working to get it done

















1z einszett Glanz Wax being applied









Afters


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 80MGB (May 5, 2012)

Day and night difference - he should now be your best friend!


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

Phil, what you do is what detailing is all about. Excellent!


----------



## dme330i (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow! Excellent work!


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

Now that is what an S4 should look like....excellent work ! :thumbup:


----------



## e39 dave (Mar 27, 2007)

Unbelievable job on the S4. Hopefully the owner will keep his car looking good.


----------



## EuroTuned330xi (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy.....$hit lol. I have an e46 alpine white 330 and i try and detail as much and as often as i can espicially bein that the car is white. Now my car is a 2002 so i think i do a pretty good job with keepin up with her appearance, however i def would like to get rid of the "swirl" looking marks. I usually wax with just an applicator and a detailing towel. How can i get rid of the "swirls"? Is that where the buffer comes in handy?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

a orbital polisher would do the trick

here is a great kit

Griot's Random Orbital Polisher and Menzerna


----------



## EuroTuned330xi (Aug 12, 2011)

Link is broken :-/


----------



## EuroTuned330xi (Aug 12, 2011)

Never mind i got it to work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

EuroTuned330xi said:


> Holy.....$hit lol. I have an e46 alpine white 330 and i try and detail as much and as often as i can espicially bein that the car is white. Now my car is a 2002 so i think i do a pretty good job with keepin up with her appearance, however i def would like to get rid of the "swirl" looking marks. I usually wax with just an applicator and a detailing towel. How can i get rid of the "swirls"? Is that where the buffer comes in handy?


Note that white is a very hard paint to correct. so take your time to figure out what products/pads you get.

As far as the swirls, you need to learn proper techniques as far as washing and drying. That is where they come from. 2 buckets, grit guards etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure thing.


----------



## EuroTuned330xi (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thanks alot guys. So as far as products, what would u use to "correct" paint? Im only used to washing, dryin and waxing the simple way. Wat pads/products should i use for white. 

And where can i learn proper techniques? I got to alot of car shows and i def would like tha car to look at its best like any normal person would lol

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

do you have a picture of the swirls and imperfections?


----------



## EuroTuned330xi (Aug 12, 2011)

No not at the moment. Most of my pics are slightly far away. I can take some and have them up either later tonite or tomorrow.


----------

